

Ebay switching to terabytes of SSD storage, replacing racks of 15k-rpm drives - ck2
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9218811/EBay_attacks_server_virtualization_with_100TB_of_SSD_storage

======
ck2
I wonder what they are going to do about the crazy-high failure rate:

[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/05/the-hot-crazy-
solid...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/05/the-hot-crazy-solid-state-
drive-scale.html)

[http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-reliability-
failure-...](http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-reliability-failure-
rate,2923.html)

